# Tuesday nighters at Mogadore



## lgbass196 (Jun 6, 2010)

Tuesday nighters on Mogadore 5:00pm - 8:30pm till end of April then we will fish till 9:00
Tournament will start April 10th it will be 20.00 per boat plus 5.00 for big bass 100% pay back.All standard tournament rules apply; NO dead fish may be weighted five fish limit 12 inches or bigger.
Must fish six or more to make championship at end of year. We will be using the Lansinger rd ramp

THIS TOURNAMENT IS NOT PUT ON BY THE SAME GUY THAT DID IT LAST YEAR JUST TWO GUYS THAT LIKE TO FISH


----------



## lgbass196 (Jun 6, 2010)

Three more weeks


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

We are starting tomarrow! rain or shine 5 p.m.. Hope to see you there.


----------



## lgbass196 (Jun 6, 2010)

well we had three boats in the first Tuesday nighter @ Mogadore it took 14.62lb.


----------



## tdyer10 (Apr 7, 2011)

be patient more boats will show up. I will give you props for fishing last night. when softball is over i will be out to donate money.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I have my kids every Tuesday (divorced). I'm gonna try to get out a couple times.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Cullin we were hoping to see you there. Bite was a little tough and so was the weather. 14 lbs. wasnt to bad for 4 fish. I think we will get more boats with better weather.


----------



## tdyer10 (Apr 7, 2011)

are you still having the tournaments on tuesdays? I have not seen any updated posts on weight and who won. Plan on attending in two weeks.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

We will be having them till probably mid-late fall. Last nite we had 8 boats. Heater and Edwards won with 17.17 Stevens and Long had big bass 4.52. 4 teams had over 16lbs. Come on out, its been fun. We've been fishing from 5 till 9. Been posting results on ohio bass blog


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice wgts - 3 + lb in top 20 fish in a few hours !!! KCB Falcon had a little guy in his second place bag even. I hope to start making it out w my kid once school is out. Is the dog allowed too ?  shaggy is a ringer ....


----------



## lgbass196 (Jun 6, 2010)

nip would love to have you guys come out . BUT shaggy needs to leave his rod at home


----------

